# Thank you



## Claire (Dec 12, 2004)

The biggest positive I can say about this forum is ... thank you thankyou merci, danke.  Gone are the advertisements featuring hard bodies advertising diets.  It used to irk me to see a bikini clad bimbo telling me I shouldn't be eating when I'm discussing what should go into my boeuf borgonion.


----------



## linda gayle (Dec 21, 2004)

*test*

test


----------



## marmalady (Dec 29, 2004)

Claire, can't imagine what forum you're talking about?


----------



## Claire (Dec 30, 2004)

Someday I'll learn the ins and outs of this web site, but consider that laughing smiley face adhered!!!  It used to drive me crazy!


----------

